# Cách sử dụng máy scan HP 3500 F1



## Cho thuê máy in Việt Bis (20/11/20)

*Máy scan HP 3500 F1** có dễ sử dụng không?*
_*HP ScanJet Pro 3500 f1 có tính năng tách file không?*_
*HP 3500 F1 có scan lưu ở dạng chỉnh sửa chữ được không?*

Trong video hướng dẫn trên, Việt Bis sẽ hướng dẫn bạn

Cách scan tài liệu, scan ảnh, scan sách với HP 3500 f1 
Scan 1 mặt hoặc 2 mặt
Loại bỏ trang trắng
Lựa chọn độ phân giải
Tách file hoặc gộp file scan
...............
*



* 
** Thông số kỹ thuật:*

Tên máy Scan: HP ScanJet Pro 3500 f1 Flatbed Scanner (L2741A)
Loại máy Scan:Flatbed, ADF
Khổ giấy Quét: Tối đa A4, Loại giấy quét 45 đến 120 g / m²
ADF: Khay nạp 50 tờ (giấy 75g / m²)
Tốc độ Scan:  Up to 25 ppm/50 ipm (300 dpi)
Độ phân giải: Tối đa 600 x 600 dpi (màu và đơn sắc, ADF),Lên đến 1200 x 1200 dpi (màu và đơn sắc, phẳng)
Chuẩn kết nối:USB 2.0 và USB 3.0.
Chức năng đặc biệt: Scan 2 mặt tự động
Hiệu suất làm việc: 3.000 trang / ngày
_Liên hệ mua máy scan __*HP ScanJet Pro 3500 f1*__ hoặc thuê máy scan : _*0971 491 492 - 0986.794.786*


----------

